# >>>Stalker: Monolith's Whisper< << Stalker Movie!



## BunK3r (May 4, 2010)

Hello everybody!

I wasn't sure where to put this, so I thought that "games" would kinda fit.

After 3 months of preparing the project and with permission from GSC, we happily announce the beggining of the STALKER: Monolith's Whisper project.







Monolith's Whisper will be a medium length film based on STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl done by and for fans, to be filmed in Uruguay.

With minimum budget, with help and support of many, we are achieving our goals to succeed with our project.

Have or have you not played STALKER, we invite you to closely follow this Uruguayan cinema project so you can enjoy it as much as you can.

We are planning to shoot the movie by July-August to take it to your screens by the end of 2010.

We enabled the website yesterday so we invite you to come around and let us know what you think about. The website will be updated a few times weekly so don't stop coming around!

See you!

WEB: http://www.monolithwhisper.tk


----------



## digibucc (May 4, 2010)

you yourself? interessant  I like the site layout, looking forward to content !!


----------



## Delta6326 (May 4, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## Nick259 (May 4, 2010)

Awsome Indeed, i'm looking forward to it. There have been a lot of fan made movies on games recently, it's epic!


----------



## hat (May 4, 2010)

I'll certainly be looking forward to this


----------



## BunK3r (May 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your support. 

We will be having pretty interesting news in the following weeks so check the site


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 18, 2010)

Excellent news and good luck! I will spread the word to my STALKER fan friends so they know to keep an eye out and maybe it'll even convert the ones that didn't enjoy STALKER to try it out again.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 18, 2010)

Please tell me somewhere in the movie is the line:

"Get out of here, Stalker."


----------



## BunK3r (May 22, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Please tell me somewhere in the movie is the line:
> 
> "Get out of here, Stalker."



I'm sorry to say that... it's not!

The movie won't show the 100 rads bar, it will take another route through the Zone. 

(Fun to hear about the "Get out of here, Stalker." thing though  )


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 22, 2010)

I see no mention of previous work, it's made by fans. What would make this better than when we let Uwe Boll do it?


----------



## BunK3r (May 22, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I see no mention of previous work, it's made by fans. What would make this better than when we let Uwe Boll do it?



That we have seen the stomach churning movies made by Uwe Boll and we are SURELY not aiming to something like that 

Most of the team has experience on film/photography making. Some of us have worked for years filming ads for South American countries and even a few worked with Microsoft and Ubisoft with game movie intros.

We had two cosplays one in 2008 and another one in 2009 to celebrate the release of Stalker Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat but all of the work there was picture, nothing with motion.

There are a few pictures from the whole cosplay activities in the movie's website (www.monolithwhisper.tk) if you want to check them out.

I can promise that this will not look like a fan made movie or any Stalker video ever made. We're giving it a real professional work and touch.

Thanks for bringing this up. We really appreciate feedback and any kind of comments, good or bad.


----------



## BunK3r (May 29, 2010)

*Awesome News!*

We have AMAZING news!! I've just uploaded them to the site!!

Does somebody check on the site actively?


----------



## olithereal (May 29, 2010)

I check it when I think about it! 

Keep is updated man.


----------



## Hellfire (May 29, 2010)

Looks brilliant, my major question though, WHAT language is it being filmed in.

if its anything other than Russian with English subs I will be disappointed somewhat, however I can understand that to attract a wider audience you may choose to film in English.


----------



## BunK3r (May 31, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> Looks brilliant, my major question though, WHAT language is it being filmed in.
> 
> if its anything other than Russian with English subs I will be disappointed somewhat, however I can understand that to attract a wider audience you may choose to film in English.



We are taking a real challenge here as we are all Uruguayan and our native tounge is Spanish, but I can promise you won't be dissapointed nor hear the "movie ruining" "accent" you find on many movies (like Valkyrie with something like: "Ze enemy iz therre! Schnell!  )  

We have thought a lot about this subject and will upload official news about it next Tuesday on the site. Don't forget to check it out!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 31, 2010)

Wow, very nice.  make sure to post the finished flick here. Looking forward to it. Good luck!


----------



## BunK3r (Jun 7, 2010)

We added some news on the website on the way the pre trailer will be released. 

It'll be pretty particular so I invite you to take a peek on the web!

See you!

PD: We have a great surprise ready for the release of the first one!


----------



## claylomax (Jun 7, 2010)

Great!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jun 9, 2010)

Sick. Do they have a website or something?


----------



## hat (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you going to be doing anything with the Dangerous Cave from CoP? "LEAVE HERE MAN!!" haha


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck !

BTW, you're treading in the footsteps of giants:
Stalker (1979), directed by Andrei Tarkovsky


----------



## BunK3r (Jun 14, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Sick. Do they have a website or something?



We uploaded the first Monolith's Whisper Pre-Trailer! Check it out at our site!

www.monolithwhisper.tk 

We hope you like the changes too!

@ hat > The story goes in parallel with Stalker Clear Sky's plot, so... nope


----------



## fredkruge (Jun 14, 2010)

I said come in! Dont just stand there. lol. 
Sounds cool , so how will we find this once its made?


----------



## BunK3r (Jun 14, 2010)

fredkruge said:


> I said come in! Dont just stand there. lol.
> Sounds cool , so how will we find this once its made?



I'd recommend you check the site every once in a while as we will start uploading a lot of material during this month.

Once the movie is released, we will make a general announcement.

Has anyone visited the new page and seen the first pre-trailer?


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 14, 2010)

BunK3r said:


> I'd recommend you check the site every once in a while as we will start uploading a lot of material during this month.
> 
> Once the movie is released, we will make a general announcement.
> 
> Has anyone visited the new page and seen the first pre-trailer?



I've actually been checking this out near enough everyday, Trailer is Good, As someone Who spent close to ten years studying or working in films before I quit, Good on you, Loving the website as well. I so wish I could be apart of this, It is a shame your not UK based!

Best of luck, I look forward to seeing the final feature, do you have an idea of a release date or timing roughly? and is there anyway I can subscribe to the website to receive updates by Email?


----------



## BunK3r (Jun 15, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> Best of luck, I look forward to seeing the final feature, do you have an idea of a release date or timing roughly? and is there anyway I can subscribe to the website to receive updates by Email?



Our estimated release date is November/December 2010, as the post production will take some time (working on mutants, anomalies, artifacts and so on), but we will be uploading tons of material while working on it and we will have a lot of surprises under the sleeve 

Whoever that wants to suscribe can do it in the Contact section, we added some info on that in the news section also.

Thanks for your support and keep a close eye as we will have more material soon!


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 15, 2010)

Cheers, I will do.


----------



## BunK3r (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi everybody!

We uploaded extra material at the website!

Remember that if you are interested in the progress you can subscribe at the Contacts section to recieve e-mail notification of the changes!


----------



## BunK3r (Jun 21, 2010)

We opened a YouTube channel for those experience streaming problems with all our videos.

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/user/MonolithWhisper


----------



## BunK3r (Jul 5, 2010)

News update at our site! Check them out! We have a tsunami of new material incoming!


----------



## BunK3r (Jul 6, 2010)

The second Pre-Trailer is available on our site and at our Youtube Channel!


----------



## BunK3r (Jul 14, 2010)

We have a pretty interesting news update at the site, as well as a new section under media.

Check it out!


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 14, 2010)

Trailer is pretty decent! Nice work!


----------



## BunK3r (Jul 14, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Trailer is pretty decent! Nice work!



Yeah, those are Pre-Trailers, for those that don't know about the real accident or the Stalker story to get in tune to what we are about to pull out.

The third pre-trailer will be 100% our video footage.


----------



## BunK3r (Jul 19, 2010)

What's up?

We've got new downloadable wallpaper sets @ our site!

Enjoy!


----------



## BunK3r (Aug 5, 2010)

We updated the news @ the site, we start shooting this saturday! More info at our web!


----------



## BunK3r (Aug 21, 2010)

We have added a FAQ section @ the site, answering the usual questions we get. Check it!


----------



## mithrandir (Aug 21, 2010)

Where have I been? Can't believe I've only heard about this. Site looks good and have subscribed to this thread.


----------



## BunK3r (Aug 31, 2010)

First of all, we had a great shooting day yesterday. For what we could see on the camera in-situ things went better than we expected!!

Secondly and no less exciting, between tomorrow and Thursday we should be uploading the Third and last Pre-Trailer, briefly introducing the storyline and Alexey Savchuk. We're trying to solve compression issues as the raw file is about 1GB :S

Make sure you check the site tomorrow or Thursday to see it (it will be @ our Youtube channel too)


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 31, 2010)

Is there anyway to get a copy of the original raw file in the highest quality?


----------



## BunK3r (Aug 31, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> Is there anyway to get a copy of the original raw file in the highest quality?



Right now nope. I'll talk to the editors to see if we can do it but I doubt it, as with our internet connection which is not the fastest (and even with the fastest available in Uruguay) it would take centuries to upload 1GB :S

Don't lose hope anyway, I'll let you know as soon as I talk to them, we'll se if we can work it out


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 31, 2010)

BunK3r said:


> Right now nope. I'll talk to the editors to see if we can do it but I doubt it, as with our internet connection which is not the fastest (and even with the fastest available in Uruguay) it would take centuries to upload 1GB :S
> 
> Don't lose hope anyway, I'll let you know as soon as I talk to them, we'll se if we can work it out



I'll even be happy to donate and get you guys to post it to me in the mail.


----------



## BunK3r (Sep 8, 2010)

Some shots, while we give the finishing touch to the Pre-Trailer! Enjoy!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## BunK3r (Sep 16, 2010)

The Third Pre-Trailer is now online @ our site and our Youtube channel. Enjoy!


----------



## BunK3r (Oct 26, 2010)

We've opened a backstage section and soon open a downloads section, enjoy and let us know what you think!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 26, 2010)

You might want to engineer the lighting in Post production to be like the stalker SoC was with the brooding darkness. Lighting sets the mood.


----------



## BunK3r (Oct 26, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You might want to engineer the lighting in Post production to be like the stalker SoC was with the brooding darkness. Lighting sets the mood.



We will 

We will soon open a "downloads" section @ the site and among other things there will be a short sample of the movie in it's real quality and the lightning and coloring filters. 

It looks awesome, believe me!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 10, 2010)

Not to steal some thunder or de-rail the thread but I thought some folk mind find this interesting...

STALKER TV Series?


----------



## BunK3r (Nov 10, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not to steal some thunder or de-rail the thread but I thought some folk mind find this interesting...
> 
> STALKER TV Series?



Yeah, we've seen it and it's cool!

The nice thing about this is that both projects are about the same game but with different focuses on the subject.

Nothing can come wrong out of this, cheers!


----------



## BunK3r (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, we've started working on our first Official Teaser and we wanted to share some screen captures with you.

We hope you like them and stay sharp for the release!


----------



## BunK3r (Dec 4, 2010)

We've released our Official Teaser, enjoy it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL2IIsctKWw&feature=related


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 4, 2010)

looks pretty sweet


----------



## hat (Dec 5, 2010)

Downloads on the site don't seem to work.. I click on them, a new tab appears for a split second, then it goes away and nothing happens...


----------



## BunK3r (Dec 5, 2010)

hat said:


> Downloads on the site don't seem to work.. I click on them, a new tab appears for a split second, then it goes away and nothing happens...



Which browser are you using?

You might want to right click > Save file as


----------



## BunK3r (Jan 3, 2011)

The shooting continues! News update at our site!


----------



## BunK3r (Jan 26, 2011)

We've uploaded our Backstage video, it's available at our Youtube channel as well as our site. Enjoy!


----------



## BunK3r (Mar 5, 2011)

STALKERS!

As we get closer to our movie's release date, we would like to have an open space for questions about the movie.
The more interesting, or more asked will be part of a video, answered by team members which will show segments of the movie related to the questions, so... start thinking and posting!

We'll recieve the questions via www.monolithwhisper.tk through "contact" or in our Facebook wall until March, 19th!


----------



## BunK3r (May 16, 2011)

Here's the full movie, enjoy and don't forget to comment and share it with your friends!

DOWNLOAD OR WATCH ONLINE


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2011)

Have you considered using torrents has a means to get your files around? Megaupload can be pretty cumbersome...


----------

